# ARE THEY TALKING?



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I was in them thick one day and nothing the 2nd... STILL LOVIN EVERY MIN!!!

I went up to wolf creek area Saturday morning and found a decent 5 point bull. He was with a few cows and a smaller bull... no bugles or anything from this herd. i attempted to head them off but they gave me the slip... GREAT AREA! and GREAT FUN STALKING!! well we drive to the next trail head and as we are getting ready to hike in a bugle sounds of... at 10AM... thought it was a hunter but as i look up the mountain i see elk... two small bulls and 20 or so cows... i work up the mountain fast and get into a PERFECT (well at least i thought perfect) spot and tried calling one in... had him coming and screaming but later i find a rock field was blocking him and i think the herd was keeping him at bay BUT so fun to be in the woods at that moment... 


I do wonder if elk are talking else where? some herds calling some not?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

So you have a tag? Wasatch?

I know that Wolf Creek area pretty good and have seen a few nice bulls there over the years.

The area I've been scouting has actually been pretty quiet, or at least when I've been around. I heard a few reports that they've been quite vocal in other areas. Just depends on the location I guess, and the moon.... and the weather... etc.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Archer choice tag... just looking for some time away from work and meat! but i do love calling in bulls! LE tag is still on my bucket list... points points and more points ha ok im young so only 3-4 points im sure.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

The elk are talking. It just depends where you go. Down in Manti they are screaming everyday. Same with Strawberry. Wasatch bulls are never as loud because there are more hunters and access.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> The elk are talking. It just depends where you go. Down in Manti they are screaming everyday. Same with Strawberry. Wasatch bulls are never as loud because there are more hunters and access.


is it a matter of finding them and not calling on the front? or will they get fired up later on and back in the thick?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

They might get a little fired up back in the really deep stuff. But from what I have heard from guys who have killed things on the front it's just been the luck of running into an elk. A guy who I saw killed a nice bull last year during the extended said he heard some cow calls and no bugles. He did a little cow calling and a bull ended up coming in but did so silently.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

interesting... well only a few days left... but i guess there is always the extended!


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

I was up East of Heber this morning and didn't hear a thing. I saw a cow, but the elk were not talking. 

Anyone heard talking in the Uintas? My son starts the youth bull tag on Saturday.

It was actually foggy at first light. When the fog finally cleared, I had two fun stalks on different bucks. On the first one (small 3 x 4) I just chose the wrong spot to wait and he passed just out of range and the other one (tall 2 x 3) busted me at 60 yards. I also saw a spike, but did not give chase.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I haven't heard anything in the Uintas. My experience has been elk there stay pretty quiet because of the amount of hunters. I've only seen a couple bulls do really soft bugles there. That's my experience at least.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you for the update. I have had nice bulls calling in the Uintas both of the last two years durring the muzzle loader deer and the early rifle elk hunt. I just don't know how much they call durring the next week or so which is traditionally prime rut?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I couldn't say, I have only been up there during the archery hunt which I generally only hear a few calls out of them. Or during the open bull rifle tag. I do hear some calling then still not as much as other areas in Utah. Anyone else know what they act like in the Uintas during the LE rifle time?


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

I was up this morning. They are calling! Spoke to an archer who got busted by a cow on a huge 6x6. He said they have been calling all week. The elk were up high 9,000 ft or above.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

where was this?


----------

